# apple wireless mouse problem



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

I bought a apple wireless mouse. I stuck the install disk in like it said and in the manual it says click "KeyboardAndMouse.pkg" but it isnt there.

The only things I see on the disk is

Keyboard Mouse Readme
Bluetoothfirmwareupdate 1.1.pkg
Bluetoothupdate133.pkg


help me, i really need to use this mouse

Thanks


----------



## shiraz71 (Feb 28, 2004)

I believe in OSX the bluetooth technology is already installed.

I would go to keyboard and mouse panel and hit set up new device. See where that gets you.

You might just have to install the update.


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

shiraz71 said:


> I believe in OSX the bluetooth technology is already installed.
> 
> I would go to keyboard and mouse panel and hit set up new device. See where that gets you.
> 
> You might just have to install the update.


when i tried to install the bluetooth update on the disk(BlueToothUpdate133.pkg), it said 
"This package may only be installed on Mac OSX v10.2.8

I have Mac OSX v10.3.9 Panther

Where do I get the package for that?

Help me please

Thanks


----------



## shiraz71 (Feb 28, 2004)

What did it say in your system preferences when you opened keyboard and mouse?


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

shiraz71 said:


> What did it say in your system preferences when you opened keyboard and mouse?


i opened system preferences then went to keyboard and mouse and I got the keyboard and mouse options, i never saw anything for setting up a new device


----------



## shiraz71 (Feb 28, 2004)

after you open keyboard and mouse, do you see the bluetooth tab?

It should read, keyboard, mouse, bluetooth, keyboard shortcuts.

click bluetooth, and you should then see bluetooth mouse and bluetooth keyboard. At the bottom of that page it should say "set up new device"


----------



## shiraz71 (Feb 28, 2004)

I have about 15 minutes to deal with this or it will have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

shiraz71 said:


> I have about 15 minutes to deal with this or it will have to wait until tomorrow


there is no bluetooth tab


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

shiraz71 said:


> I have about 15 minutes to deal with this or it will have to wait until tomorrow


there is no bluetooth tab, but when i go to help and search for bluetooth the is a couple files of it or something


----------



## shiraz71 (Feb 28, 2004)

Okay if there is no bluetooth at all in your system preferences under hardware you don't have it. You will have to purchase a USB bluetooth adapter.

edited to add that will run you about 40 bucks.


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

shiraz71 said:


> Okay if there is no bluetooth at all in your system preferences under hardware you don't have it. You will have to purchase a USB bluetooth adapter.
> 
> edited to add that will run you about 40 bucks.


ok, but look here, here is a link to my exact ibook model and it says it has bluetooth:

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/srs7/search/detail/base_id/120152/src=00631


----------



## shiraz71 (Feb 28, 2004)

techguy41 said:


> ok, but look here, here is a link to my exact ibook model and it says it has bluetooth:
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/srs7/search/detail/base_id/120152/src=00631


When I read Additional Manufacturer Information it states:



> Optional Internal Bluetooth module available as a built-to-order option


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

shiraz71 said:


> When I read Additional Manufacturer Information it states:


ok i see that, now is there a way to tell if my ibook has bluetooth by looking at like a device manager thing like in windows?


----------



## shiraz71 (Feb 28, 2004)

Like I said earlier, Open your apple menu and go to system preferences. under hardware if you see a bluetooth icon you have it. If it isn't there you don't.


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

shiraz71 said:


> Like I said earlier, Open your apple menu and go to system preferences. under hardware if you see a bluetooth icon you have it. If it isn't there you don't.


ok, and it doesnt have bluetooth,

darnit


----------

